# 05 Window Switches



## SiNFuLL (Aug 18, 2006)

I've noticed at night they light up when they want to. Sometimes they'll be fine with both on.. but then the next time you go somewhere one won't be lit up. I heard they were LED's and I called my local Pontiac dealership to see if it was something simple I could replace and they told me I'd have to buy a whole new switch. Has anyone had this problem and fixed it? And how much would it cost?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

you have an 05 and they light up. man i dont think mine do that:willy:


----------



## SiNFuLL (Aug 18, 2006)

:lol: Yeah they light up, like I said mine do it when they want. The same crappy green color as everything else. But since I know they light up I have to get it fixed because I hate having a new car and something not working right on it.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

SiNFuLL said:


> I've noticed at night they light up when they want to. Sometimes they'll be fine with both on.. but then the next time you go somewhere one won't be lit up. I heard they were LED's and I called my local Pontiac dealership to see if it was something simple I could replace and they told me I'd have to buy a whole new switch. Has anyone had this problem and fixed it? And how much would it cost?


I just checked and LEDs are not serviceable! That is stupid, only way is take switch apart and solder new ones in. If the TC is lit-up and window is not I bet there is a bad solder joint on board inside switch rather than LED. It should be covered by warrantee. If you don’t have warrantee try EBay for used.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

:confused Anyone have trouble with there trunk light


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> :confused Anyone have trouble with there trunk light


Yeh, the switch is a little finiky. If I hit it, it will come on. Should go to dealer before warranty runs out.


----------

